

Ask HN: Any Christmas releases from the Ruby Community this year? - evolve2k

Traditionally in the ruby community various new releases come on Christmas day for a bit of fun.
Know of any releases this year?
(May I suggest one link per post)
======
dknight
I would to have a surprise release.

~~~
evolve2k
Sorry I'm not sure I understand.

